# In your opinion the BEST guitar tube amp Under $900 is ??



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

decided to buy a tube amp soon...i play mostly Blues and Rock and bit of everything..

been looking at the Fender Hotrod Deluxe, blues deluxe, and the blues JR .... and mesa boogie tubes

feel free to suggest any amp tho
thnx a lot
also i use a lot of pedals...so something that sounds good with pedals

PS. i want something small enough to carry (nothing over 45 lbs) and loud enough for gigs


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

antimage27 said:


> PS. i want something small enough to carry (nothing over 45 lbs) and loud enough for gigs


Combos only?

Are you willing to make two trips?...head and cab..each under 45 lbs.

Just asking, as that concept opens up quite a few more options and lots of future possibilities for change. 

Dave


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

greco said:


> Combos only?
> 
> Are you willing to make two trips?...head and cab..each under 45 lbs.
> 
> ...


well...i really dont need a stack cuz i can always rent one


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I've seen a later 70s Traynor YGM3 with baby bumpers on Vancouver CL for around $500. That's a good amp. I think he initially had it up for $650 and I doubt it would sell at that price. Keep your eye out for one.

There's a bassman RI on there right now for $800. That's a good price too.

EDIT: I found the ad for the Traynor: http://www.usedvancouver.com/classified-ad/5992347
$675 is outrageous. It's been up for ages, see if you can talk him down.I think $500 would be high.

EDIT, EDIT: He's dropped it and put it up on CL: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/923326379.html
$525 is still on the high side but he's going in the right direction.

EDIT EDIT EDIT: OK, so now it's going for $450, which is more like it.
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/904785352.html

Something fishy about those ads though...

There's a YBA1 up there with a 2x12 for $650 too. That would be awesome if you don't mind it being a bit on the beefy side to haul around.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a Rivera R-30 that was great. 

You should be able to find one for $600 or so. 

Excellent build quality and tones.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

I p/u my mid 90's Blues Deluxe for $480.00. Just last night saw a used AC15 loaded with a Celestion Blue going for $629.99.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

wrong section, for one...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

There are so many tube amp combos available under 900 bucks that it really is a matter of going to various music stores with your guitar and trying a bunch.

Traynor and Peavey come to mind for my style (blues/rock/a little country) but there are more aggressive choices for players of heavier music.

Use Youtube to hear demos of amps you are interested in. Narrow down your choices and seek them out to try before you buy. The used market is full of amps in your price range, but older amps usually need maintenance in the form of new tubes, biasing and sometimes a cap job. This can add up to 200 dollars to your initial price.

Good luck.

Matt


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya in that price range you have a ton of choice in the vintage, used, and new markets. It really depends on what you want. I personally big vintage Ampegs and Traynors. You get an amp easily comparible quality wise to Fenders from the same period, but for a lot less cash.

In the new-used market, a used Deluxe Reverb Reissue comes to mind. Good wattage in a nice small package. I personally think they are a better sounding Fender amp than the Blues Jr. or Blues Deluxe which kinda have their own sounds going on. You could find one for under $900.

You could likely get 2 used Traynor YCV40's for within your budget lol.

The Peavey Classic 30 is a another great rock amp. Again, you could probably get one for half of your budget.

I see newer Vox RI's fairly frequently on Craigslist etc. for within your budget. So if that is your kinda sound, they are an option.

So many choices. From what I hear Egnator is going to have a combo version of the Rebel 20 at some point as well. If that happens, I may be looking into one as well lol. http://www.egnateramps.com/Rebel20.html . Definitely the most appealing looking amp feature and design wise I have seen in awhile (in that price range).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Traynor, Fender, Peavey...I like the Traynors, but test drive everything that's convenient, preferably with your own axe(s), it may make a difference. Never assume that just one will do. As with guitars, you may find different amps suit different things. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Get a Traynor YCS combo. I have the 50w head and with 2 channels you can get so many different tones. It also has a switch that takes it down to 15 watts. Great classic rock and blues tone and a price that wont kill you. Get them at Long and McQuade.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a Traynor YCV40WR and the two year 'even if you break it' warranty puts it over the top as the best for that money, I think.

Scads of power.
Nice looking.
Versatile.


----------



## pneumaniatic (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been eyeing the new Egnater Rebel 20's lately. They've been getting some very positive reviews. Other amps that come to mind are Orange Tiny Terrors, Peavy Classic 30.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Anyone in Canada carry Egnator? I'd love to get my hands on a Rebel.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you like Fender, here a a few:

Fender Hot Rod DeVille 212
Fender Hot Rod DeVille 410
Fender Vintage Reissue '65 Princeton Reverb Guitar Combo Amp

If you like Traynor here is one:

Traynor Custom Valve 50BLUE YCV50BLUE 50W All Tube 1x12 Combo Amp


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mesa DC-3, DC-5, DC-10, F30, Nomad 112 - all discontinued look around for them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

keto said:


> Anyone in Canada carry Egnator? I'd love to get my hands on a Rebel.




The closest dealer to you is in Winnipeg.

http://www.egnateramps.com/international/Canada.html#


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep another thumbs up for Traynor

Still lovin my YCV40WR -more volume than I can handle and it doesn't break your back


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

And another thumbs up for Traynor. I love my YCV 50 Blue and I'm waiting for the YCS 50 combo this week ! Very versatile, I love the tone of it in both channels and very solid, well made... in Canada !


----------



## tomek (Nov 28, 2008)

Do not buy an amp before checking out the Tiny Terror. 
There is a combo too, if you wish. :smile:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Another super happy Traynor YCV50BLUE owner checking in. Granted, I have only owned 5 different amps in the last 40 years or so, but this is the best amp I've ever used and if something happened to it, I'd be looking for another one right away!
-Mikey


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Recent tiny terror buyer here. Swapped in some top tubes and this things smokes. Tone galore!


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

keto said:


> Anyone in Canada carry Egnator? I'd love to get my hands on a Rebel.


I really want to try one bad.........


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sorry I slightly derailed re: the Rebel. 

As noted above, get out and play a bunch....$900 is lots to spend, you should end up with a keeper for that dough.

I have owned several of the amps listed in this thread:

Traynor YCV 50 Blue - absolutely. Rock your socks off, great clean, very good reverb. Quite Marshall-y on the drive side, lots of gain available. The next generation up is the YCS 50, which gives a little more modern gain and is getting mostly very good reviews. Similar $$.

Peavey Classic 30 - though it's been many years since I owned mine, I've played thru them since and always liked them. At the time I traded mine, it was for a Marshall JCM800 combo. As I don't play out, and lived in a duplex at the time, and had 2 sons under 4 yrs old, I can now say WHAT A DUMB THING TO DO. On the other hand, I traded THAT for a blackface Pro Reverb that I wish I still had today. Anyways, again very nice clean. Smoother overdrive than the Traynor.

Deluxe Reverb Reissue - OK mine was a real blackface but anyways. The DRRI is lighter than the other 2 if i remember right. Smaller watts, 22. Clean headroom up to 4-ish, depending on your guitar's pickups - so not quite as much headroom as either of the other 2 amps. But oh oh oh, what a clean it is. The best ever many people say. And it does raunch up nicely when overdriven. The DRRI has a few minor tweaks that a lot of folks do to them (Bright cap clipped on the trem channel, speaker swap). Doesn't always get along with overdrive pedals, depending what you're using.

I love amps and wish I still had every single one mentioned above lol.

Of the 3, overall most versatile and best drive = YCV50 Blue
Best clean = DRRI, but the Blue has an excellent clean too.

YMMV, IMHO, good luck with the search and cheers. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

QUESTION:

so, what's wrong with what you have now again? or are you buying into "if it has tubes, I will sound better"?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

musicman08 said:


> I really want to try one bad.........


I know this is an old thread, just in case some of you are still looking ...

Moog Audio in Montreal has them and they ship free over 200$ Great service too. instant email replies.

http://www.moogaudio.com/index.php?cPath=23&sort=2a&filter_id=171


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

If you can find a used Reverend Hellhound for a good price...jump on it. Unfortunately they're not made any more and going up in value.
I've been gigging with mine for 3 years and love it.


----------



## poolboy (Nov 25, 2009)

This is whats in garage of amps. Traynor ysr-1 ( vintage ) head.
Peavey classic 30 ( for smaller venues ) peavey classic 50. They all come with stellar reviews.
Good luck on the hunt. I must say that the new traynor ycm combos are a great amp as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

this thread was started just over a year ago, fyi


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Bang for your buck, a Tiny Terror would be a good pick. A Phaez amp ($350 to $900 approx., depending on model/options) would be a much better choice, however. Check out the reviews on www.harmony-central.com


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Traynor YCS50 or Peavey Classic 50


----------



## Chr1sMill3r (Aug 25, 2009)

Peavey Delta Blues. Done and done.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...traynor ycv15blue, if you can find one.

-dh


----------



## Wilfridddd (Jun 25, 2009)

YCS 50, without a doubt


----------



## Stephan1980 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have to agree with the YCS50 love... although the YCS90 might be deserving some more attention.


----------



## Fubar (Oct 17, 2008)

any pre 70s TRAYNOR:rockon2:


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Used Fender HR Deluxe - they sell for about $450-500 and are fantastic with pedals.

If you must have non-circuitboard, early-mid 70's SF Fenders are excellent buys.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

a new peavey windsor studio seems to be the best amp under 900 bucks . . they go for around 400 before the goverment's cut. they also offer a hell of a lot more in terms of professional features as well . . .however if you're looking for modern metal sounds then this isn't the amp for you. however it does do everything else without compromise and if you really want to do modern metal then it seems that a good dirtbox would help you with your needs (I have yet to verify this personally though, but this would seem to do the trick) 

quick and dirty info: 

single ended class A amp
15 to 20 watts depending on the power tube used
can switch out pretty much any octal based power tube without the need to be rebiased
built in power attenuator which really helps if you need to keep the volume low (and still want to overload the power amp to make it sing) 
XLR out with mic emulation to run to mixer/PA 
onboard spring reverb
can drive 4, 8, and 16 ohm cabs 
footswitchable boost


----------

